
1982 Siberian Pipeline Blast Allegedly Caused by Trojan Horse (NY Times) - clubm8
https://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/02/opinion/the-farewell-dossier.html
======
eesmith
An opinion piece by Safire, as part of "a series of hardline columns
denouncing the financial backing being given Moscow by Germany and Britain for
the Trans-Siberian Pipeline, a major natural gas pipeline from Siberia to
Europe. That project would give control of European energy supplies to the
Communists, as well as generate US$8 billion a year to support Soviet computer
and satellite research." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farewell_Dossier#CIA_response](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farewell_Dossier#CIA_response)

Now quoting from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_the_Abyss#Sabotage_allegati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_the_Abyss#Sabotage_allegations)
"it was caused by poor construction rather than sabotage ... Another point of
criticism of the sabotage allegations is that, according to Prof. V.D.
Zakhmatov, an explosion safety expert who has overseen the safety measures on
many of the Soviet oil and gas pipelines built in the Eighties,[4] at the
described timeframe Soviet Union simply didn't practice digital control of its
pipeline system. Most of the control was manual, and whatever automation was
used utilized the analog control systems, most of which worked through
pneumatics."

